# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Diy soldering station

## nhatson

được tặng cái tay này, controller của nó thì 400USD tiếc tiếc gì đấy nên chưa dám mua


gặp được cái dự án mở này nên làm thử để dùng

https://debugginglab.wordpress.com/2...ering-station/

tình hình hiện tại là lên được cái màn hình



tiếp theo là phần đo nhiệt và điều khiển
thấy các dự án mở đều khiển nhiệt bằng PWM, dại dột mở con hakko 951 ra kiểm tra thì em nó ko được dk bằng PWM mà bằng chạy bằng DC ko tụ, kiểm soát nhiệt bằng cách tắt mở các bán kì





khếch đại tín hiệu cảm biến của hakko

----------

CKD, duonghoang, Ga con, Gamo, huanpt, huynhbacan, itanium7000, secondhand, solero, Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

Nâu nâu mới có phim hay. Ngóng tập kế

----------


## duonghoang

--- Ủa cái này chắc nó đk bằng scr hả cụ, thường đk cái này chủ yếu là đóng mở phase sẽ dễ control hơn chứ.

----------


## CKD

Tụi nó có detect phase, và đống cắt nữa phase. Nên chơi fet hoặc triac, vô tư.
Có loại dùng thuần ac thì nó chơi 2 fet  :Smile: .. chắc vậy vì loại này chưa biết. Mà thuần ac thì cũng chơi triac luôn cho xong. Rẻ, không cần driver fet chi cho cực.

----------


## Ga con

Bên VNAV họ làm dự án tương tự cũng lâu rồi, cụ Nhatson tham khảo xem sao.

Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

> Bên VNAV họ làm dự án tương tự cũng lâu rồi, cụ Nhatson tham khảo xem sao.
> 
> Thanks.


Em ko kiếm ra link ah

----------


## Ga con

Cụ tham khảo, em thấy gần giống nhưng chưa làm  :Stick Out Tongue: 

http://vnav.vn/forum/viewtopic.php?f...84980&start=25

Thanks.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

Em ko load file tks được nhưng em sơ sơ, tk nó đốt dc pwm, ac đốt triac , hakko 951 dùng dc chỉnh lưu ko nắn , điều nhiệt bằng số lượng bán kì, jbc dốt ac bằng mosfet

----------


## nhatson

nghe đồn JBC chạy AC đóng mở thế này

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## CKD

Để mọi người có thể đánh giá tốt hơn về project này.. mình liệt kê một số chi tiết cần và giá để tiện so sánh nha.

Nhà cung cấp mình chọn Minh Hà group, linh kiện chắc toàn china.

Trạm hàn (nguồn & controller)
- 120K - Arduino UNO, Nano, Mini v.v... (atmega8/16/32 đều dùng được).
- 150K - 1.8" SPI (1.44" 120K, 1.8" & SD 180K, 2.2" & SD 220K
- 100K - Linh kiện linh tinh
- 100K - Nguồn
* Cái sướng duy nhất là chế cháo & có TFT LCD hehe.

Tay hàn Hako 907 china  :Smile: 
- 120K - gồm tay, sensor, tip

Thân vỏ???

Trong khi đó...
- 130K - Trạm hàn MH group Hako907
- 4M8  - Trạm hàn Hako FX951 xịn
- 2M5  - Trạm hàn Hako FX951 clone

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, 2 ông chế đi, tui mua

----------


## itanium7000

Nếu là em thì em sẽ sử dụng màn hình OLED cho đẹp  :Cool:

----------


## solero

Lão NS dạo này đồng bóng thích màu mè nên mới sinh ra cái project này.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Nếu là em thì em sẽ sử dụng màn hình OLED cho đẹp


mua 1 cái roài ah, chưa kịp dùng bể mất roài

----------


## Gamo

>.< lão ấy nhiều công trình thế kỷ quá, làm mình hóng dài cổ

----------


## nhatson

> Lão NS dạo này đồng bóng thích màu mè nên mới sinh ra cái project này.


tools dùng mỗi ngày mà , màu mè được nhiêu thì màu mè

----------


## nhatson

dòng đốt của hako, sin đẹp, ổn định ở 4A, luôn bắt đầu ờ bán  kì và kết thúc đúng diểm

----------


## nhatson

thử mạch khếch đại , định dùng DC đơn  mà ko có opamp phù hợp nên phải dùng DC đôi

----------


## duonghoang

> mua 1 cái roài ah, chưa kịp dùng bể mất roài


Con này dễ bể lắm cụ, em bị 2 con roài. Cụ phải phay cho nó cái vỏ ah  :Stick Out Tongue: 



--- Thấy mấy cụ xôm vụ này quá, chắc lúc nào cũng độ 1 con cho bằng anh bằng em  :Smile:

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

nhìn đẹp thật , em cũng sẽ đu nhưng em muốn nó bự bự, con này mắc phết 0.96inch 200k hix

----------


## CKD

OLED nó không có backlight nên nó mỏng dính, lại toàn thuỷ tinh nên rất dể bị tổn thương. Lấy miếng pcb rồi dùng keo 2 mặt dán nó vào.

----------


## MayphayIC

Màn OLED khi sáng liên tục nó cũng sinh nhiệt, khi dán lên tấm phíp thì nên dán vào mặt có phủ đồng.
Tốt nhất dán bằng băng keo nhôm hoặc đồng

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## solero

> thử mạch khếch đại , định dùng DC đơn  mà ko có opamp phù hợp nên phải dùng DC đôi


Con coolmuscle nhìn quen quen  :Cool:

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

Lôi lên cho nó nóng...

----------


## CKD

Thằng này quá gọn nhẹ, giá cũng không đắng lắm. Đặt biệt có upgrade firmware & config qua PC  :Wink: 
17-65W tuỳ theo áp cấp (12-24V), nội thất bên trong thấy cũng sạch đẹp, dùng STM32 để xử lý  :Smile: 

Giá tầm 1 chai rưỡi ạ.

----------

h-d, nhatson, solero, Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

thêm 1 trạm hàn diy với tay hàn jcb, thương hiệu mơ ước của em

----------

CKD

----------


## nhatson

test thử các trạm hàn

thời gian nóng giửa hakko và goot



thời gian nóng của jbc china clone và goot

----------


## nhatson

test nhiệt jcb clone và goot 



test nhiệt hakko. khi nhúng vào lọ flux , hakko ko kịp gia nhiệt báo heat err

----------

CKD

----------


## nhatson

các bài test cho thấy jbc.. có lẽ gia nhiệt tốt nhất, trong clip chỉ là jbc clone của china, từ controller cho tới tip , em qd đo thử dạng sóng dkhiển của jbc để clone

----------

CKD, huanpt, Tuanlm

----------


## vanquanbnvn

> test nhiệt jcb clone và goot 
> 
> test nhiệt hakko. khi nhúng vào lọ flux , hakko ko kịp gia nhiệt báo heat err


Con Goot RX chạy rất thích

----------

